# itunes a cessé de fonctionner



## helene25 (11 Juillet 2010)

j'ai un ipod nano 16GB depuis peu.
J'ai installé la derniere version d'itunes sur mon pc (vista).
malheureusement, quand je connecte mon ipod via le cable, itunes arrête de fonctionner et me donne le message "itunes a cessé de fonctionner".

J'ai restauré mon ipod, désinstallé et réinstallé itunes et toujours pareil!!!

Aidez moi svp, je pars en vacances bientot et sans musique, le voyage risque d'être tres long....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Si le problème est apparu avec la dernière version d'iTunes, peut-être essayer de le désinstaller et ré-installer la version précédente ?


----------



## martolod35 (18 Juillet 2010)

Désinstaller Voice Over KIt!


----------

